# The Best Album Covers Ever



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

I thought I would start this thread to counter act the other one (worst album covers ever).

There's a lot of great album covers out there, too many to list off.

I will start with this one…



P.S. If you hold the album up to a mirror the letters & numbers on the side of the plane spell out a certain phrase


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Just something about this cover that gets me. U2 - Rattle & Hum

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000001FS6.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Santana Abraxas


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Pixies - Doolittle*










Not much I can say about this cover just that it's bloody brilliant! So is the band.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Rhino, agreed re: Santana Abraxas. That album was played frequently at home when I was young - I loved the music and the album cover. Still thinking of getting it on CD.

I really like the cover of the remaster/reissue of Ultravox's _Rage In Eden_ - this is one of my all-time favourite bands, and this particular album (from 1981) is arguably their best one.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Best ever I have to say Sugar Ray's Lemonaid and Brownies. Who says sex doesen't sell?

http://images.windowsmedia.com/img/prov_w/300_80/075678274329.jpg


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I certainly have a few, but I do have one that stands head and shoulder over many:

*Jazzanova's In Between*"










Brilliant cover. Basically, a bound book - spine and all. And, as you can tell from the cut out, each page in cut out so that you can see into the next layer. What a sick jacket. The CD sleeve was @ the back. This is why there will always be room for *brick & mortar music retail*. 

Another for me is the following: 

*De La Soul's Art Official Intelligence*










Conceptually simple, but I do like the end result along side the title. But tech drawing portion of the cover is what does it for me. 

I have as few more in mind, that I will post. Great pkg's as well....

H!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

came out in the mid 90's, but still holds it's own today!
________
Kawasaki ZXR250


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm surprised nobody has submitted these yet:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...83174-0156167?_encoding=UTF8&n=507846&s=music

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...5883174-0156167?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

And of course Spinal Tap's "Smell The Glove"!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

A few of my favourites:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...8728029-2798442?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

This was very cool because they actually had a David Byrne doll made:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...8728029-2798442?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...8728029-2798442?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a really great band photo (terrific album, too):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...2119172-1104026?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

Mrs. F picked an XTC cover, and I will too. Always loved this one for its simple elegance, deep, deep green, and the texture of the embossed LP sleeve:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...2119172-1104026?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

(The image is the Uffington White Horse in Oxfordshire, England. Photo of the original: http://www.lastrefuge.co.uk/images/...es/hill_figures/pages/AWDS_hill_figure023.htm)

And one of many awesome covers by P.I.L.:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...2119172-1104026?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

(The text is different on the different media: the LP said "Album" and the cassette said "Cassette"; I have a Japanese CD version that says "Album." The artwork always reminds me of the movie Repo Man, even though the music has nothing to do with the movie...but if you've seen it, you'll know why I have the association.)


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> *De La Soul's Art Official Intelligence*
> 
> Conceptually simple, but I do like the end result along side the title. But tech drawing portion of the cover is what does it for me.
> H!


and how's the album Ohenri? haven't heard this one yet, love their older stuff tho.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Mrs. F picked an XTC cover, and I will too. Always loved this one for its simple elegance, deep, deep green, and the texture of the embossed LP sleeve:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...2119172-1104026?_encoding=UTF8&n=5174&s=music
> 
> (The image is the Uffington White Horse in Oxfordshire, England. Photo of the original: http://www.lastrefuge.co.uk/images/...es/hill_figures/pages/AWDS_hill_figure023.htm)


That's funny...I almost put English Settlement - I do love that cover as well. Thanks for posting the original pic too! Beautiful.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

darkscot said:


> and how's the album Ohenri? haven't heard this one yet, love their older stuff tho.


Excellent. The last 3 have been amazing. The AOI series were supposed to be a trilogy, 2 made it out thus far. There is still talk of the 3rd being released, although the critically acclaimed *Grind Date* was released last year. Their entire catalog is a must in my eyes (and ears).

H!


----------

